# Sandusky bay water depth



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Was thinking about hitting the catfish tournament this weekend and was just curious the average water depth of sandusky bay I have a 18 foot glastron with a 85 horse evinrude its not a bass boat just a regular boat any input would be appreciated thanks in advance

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

mostof the bay on the west side of the edison bridge is from 3 ft to 10 ft with a lot of hidden structure. i would not rccomend running fast in the bay if your notfamiliar with it. also on a southwest wind the water level will drop fast depending on windspeed. the eastern half is a little deeper and safer.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

agree with freyednot except it should be noted that the far eastern portion of the bay is extremely shallow except the marked channel (talking east of the Cedar Point causeway).


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

How is the bass fishing this time of year in the Bay?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

thanx , i forgot how shallow it gets around johnsons island area .


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replys guys

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

